# Shaqiri è dell'Inter. E' fatta.



## admin (8 Gennaio 2015)

L'Inter mette a segno il secondo colpo di mercato. La società nerazzurra ha trovato l'accordo con il Bayern Monaco per Shaqiri. Lo svizzero si trasferisce a Milano in prestito per 6 mesi più diritto di riscatto obbligatorio al termine della stagione per 15 milioni di euro. Shaqiri a breve partirà per sottoporsi alle visite mediche con il suo nuovo club.


----------



## Djici (8 Gennaio 2015)

si rosica...


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter mette a segno il secondo colpo di mercato. La società nerazzurra ha trovato l'accordo con il Bayern Monaco per Shaqiri. Lo svizzero si trasferisce a Milano in prestito per 6 mesi più diritto di riscatto obbligatorio al termine della stagione per 15 milioni di euro. Shaqiri a breve partirà per sottoporsi alle visite mediche con il suo nuovo club.



direi che con questo colpo l'inter ci passa decisamente davanti..sia chiaro non è che li invidio perché anche loro sono messi malino ma almeno stanno prendendo gente che ha un minimo di valore..ok intanto il prestito è gratuito ma se poi hanno l'obbligo di riscatto mi sembra un investimento notevole..


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2015)

Vediamo come si rivelerà.

Comunque c'è da dire che con Mancini (un allenatore non eccezionale, ma allenatore vero) sono cambiati tantissimo. Anche sul mercato.


----------



## Tobi (8 Gennaio 2015)

Ottimo colpo. Bravi


----------



## robs91 (8 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter mette a segno il secondo colpo di mercato. La società nerazzurra ha trovato l'accordo con il Bayern Monaco per Shaqiri. Lo svizzero si trasferisce a Milano in prestito per 6 mesi più diritto di riscatto obbligatorio al termine della stagione per 15 milioni di euro. Shaqiri a breve partirà per sottoporsi alle visite mediche con il suo nuovo club.



Bel colpo.Almeno loro rinvestono i soldi che eventualmente guadagneranno da un cessione eccellente(Icardi?).Noi i 20 milioni per quella pippa di Balotelli li usiamo per ripianare il bilancio.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (8 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter mette a segno il secondo colpo di mercato. La società nerazzurra ha trovato l'accordo con il Bayern Monaco per Shaqiri. Lo svizzero si trasferisce a Milano in prestito per 6 mesi più diritto di riscatto obbligatorio al termine della stagione per 15 milioni di euro. Shaqiri a breve partirà per sottoporsi alle visite mediche con il suo nuovo club.



La Bild parla di un riscatto di 18 milioni di euri


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2015)

Colpaccio. Vero è che Podolski non è un esterno, però all'Arsenal ha giocato spesso lì, quindi potrebbe fare il suo, sicuramente più di quel cadavere in putrefazione di Palacio, quindi con Shaqiri dall'altro lato e Icardi in mezzo per me viene fuori un tridente di tutto rispetto.


----------



## hiei87 (8 Gennaio 2015)

Colpo sensazionale. In Serie A andrà al doppio della velocità degli altri. Se non lo rovineranno loro, farà la differenza.
Pogba a parte, hanno i 3 migliori giovani in Italia...Penso che, quando finirà il ciclo juve, inizierà un ciclo inter, con buona pace della Roma...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Gennaio 2015)

Gran colpo. A conferma che la maggior parte degli ottimi giocatori va pagata fior di quattrini. E a conferma pure della barzelletta del FPF, dato che l'Inter era sotto osservazione per i debiti mastodontici.


----------



## gabuz (8 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Gran colpo. A conferma che la maggior parte degli ottimi giocatori va pagata fior di quattrini. E a conferma pure della barzelletta del FPF, dato che l'Inter era sotto osservazione per i debiti mastodontici.



Mi ripeto, oggi sono tutti prestiti. I conti li faremo quando dovranno riscattarli.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter mette a segno il secondo colpo di mercato. La società nerazzurra ha trovato l'accordo con il Bayern Monaco per Shaqiri. Lo svizzero si trasferisce a Milano in prestito per 6 mesi più diritto di riscatto obbligatorio al termine della stagione per 15 milioni di euro. Shaqiri a breve partirà per sottoporsi alle visite mediche con il suo nuovo club.



Gran colpo, questa volta davvero li invidio tantissimo. Shaqiri davvero può rivelarsi un giocatore formidabile in Serie A e ha già dimostrato di avere grande talento, e ha un anno in più di El Shaarawy.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Gennaio 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Mi ripeto, oggi sono tutti prestiti. I conti li faremo quando dovranno riscattarli.



Di Marzio dice che sono obbligati a riscattarlo. Se non formalmente, si saranno quanto meno impegnati a farlo. IL Bayern lo dava via solo a titolo definitivo.


----------



## smallball (8 Gennaio 2015)

bel colpo,complimenti


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Gennaio 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Mi ripeto, oggi sono tutti prestiti. I conti li faremo quando dovranno riscattarli.



Per loro fortuna i prestiti di M'vila, Dodo, Osvaldo e compagnia bella, da quello che mi ricordo, non hanno l'obbligo di riscatto. Ergo, a Giugno li rimandano al mittente e possono rifondare. 
Mancini non è un fenomeno, ma per il livello di allenatori mediocri della Serie A è oro. Con Icardi, Kovacic, Shaqiri, rispedendo a casa quelli sopra nominati, epurandosi poi dai vari Vidic, Nagatopo e compagnia bella possono davvero dire la loro nel prossimo futuro.

Vorrei inoltre ricordare a chi dice "salutano Icardi", che comprarono Hernanes e lo stesso argentino senza vendere nessuno.


----------



## Aragorn (8 Gennaio 2015)

Hanno esonerato un allenatore che stava facendo disastri e hanno investito nel mercato di riparazione. Hanno semplicemente agito da società normale, nulla di clamoroso. Ed è proprio questo che invidio a loro (così come a qualsiasi altra società italiana), la *normalità*.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Hanno esonerato un allenatore che stava facendo disastri e hanno investito nel mercato di riparazione. Hanno semplicemente agito da società normale, nulla di clamoroso. Ed è proprio questo che invidio a loro (così come a qualsiasi altra società italiana), la *normalità*.


Per forza, ormai da noi il club non si gestisce nemmeno male, si gestisce proprio in maniera antisportiva. Si fa di tutto perché le cose non migliorino. Apprezzerei di più l'incapacità, qua no, si rema proprio conto nel nome degli interessi personali.


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Hanno esonerato un allenatore che stava facendo disastri e hanno investito nel mercato di riparazione. Hanno semplicemente agito da società normale, nulla di clamoroso. Ed è proprio questo che invidio a loro (così come a qualsiasi altra società italiana), la *normalità*.



Esattamente. Sono una società normale. 

Anche a noi basterebbe solo la normalità. Solo quella.


----------



## Sherlocked (8 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Gran colpo. A conferma che la maggior parte degli ottimi giocatori va pagata fior di quattrini. E a conferma pure della barzelletta del FPF, dato che l'Inter era sotto osservazione per i debiti mastodontici.



Ma appunto. Solo noi non possiamo spendere manco due centesimi ? Allora è palese la presa per i fondelli della società ai tifosi. Oltre che l'incapacità, perchè questo colpo, Shaqiri, rende il nostro prestituccio di cerci una cosa ridicola.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (8 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Per loro fortuna i prestiti di M'vila, Dodo, Osvaldo e compagnia bella, da quello che mi ricordo, non hanno l'obbligo di riscatto. Ergo, a Giugno li rimandano al mittente e possono rifondare.
> Mancini non è un fenomeno, ma per il livello di allenatori mediocri della Serie A è oro. Con Icardi, Kovacic, Shaqiri, rispedendo a casa quelli sopra nominati, epurandosi poi dai vari Vidic, Nagatopo e compagnia bella possono davvero dire la loro nel prossimo futuro.
> 
> Vorrei inoltre ricordare a chi dice "salutano Icardi", che comprarono Hernanes e lo stesso argentino senza vendere nessuno.



con Dodò avevano l'obbligo di riscatto dopo la prima presenza quindi lo devono riscattare obbligatoriamente a 9 mln anche se non nel 2015 ma nel 2016.


----------



## Mille e una notte (8 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter mette a segno il secondo colpo di mercato. La società nerazzurra ha trovato l'accordo con il Bayern Monaco per Shaqiri. Lo svizzero si trasferisce a Milano in prestito per 6 mesi più diritto di riscatto obbligatorio al termine della stagione per 15 milioni di euro. Shaqiri a breve partirà per sottoporsi alle visite mediche con il suo nuovo club.


bene
per noi l'EL si allontana ulteriormente


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Sono una società normale.
> 
> Anche a noi basterebbe solo la normalità. Solo quella.



purtroppo finché non si prende un allenatore VERO non avremo mai la normalità ma si continuerà a navigare a vista e a comprare a caso .


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Gennaio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> con Dodò avevano l'obbligo di riscatto dopo la prima presenza quindi lo devono riscattare obbligatoriamente a 9 mln anche se non nel 2015 ma nel 2016.



Si ho visto ora, hai ragione: 1,2 milioni per il prestito, + 7,8 da pagare in 3 anni a partire dal 2016. Quindi fino al 2019.


----------



## Sherlocked (8 Gennaio 2015)

Mi farebbe ridere se ora arrivassero 4°. Zero ricavi dall'Europa, costi di questi giocatori (che credo siano investimenti atti a raggiungere solo ed esclusivamente la Champions). Certo, meglio provarci investendo che fare pena come noi, sicuramente.


----------



## HipHipHurrà (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sono un perdente interista


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Per loro fortuna i prestiti di M'vila, Dodo, Osvaldo e compagnia bella, da quello che mi ricordo, non hanno l'obbligo di riscatto. Ergo, a Giugno li rimandano al mittente e possono rifondare.
> Mancini non è un fenomeno, ma per il livello di allenatori mediocri della Serie A è oro. Con* Icardi, Kovacic, Shaqiri*, rispedendo a casa quelli sopra nominati, epurandosi poi dai vari Vidic, Nagatopo e compagnia bella possono davvero dire la loro nel prossimo futuro.
> 
> Vorrei inoltre ricordare a chi dice "salutano Icardi", che comprarono *Hernanes* e lo stesso argentino senza vendere nessuno.



Quei 4 lì sono giocatori veri, con qualità..gli manca tanto in difesa dove ranocchio e jesù sono scarsetti però hanno anche un ottimo portiere e ad ogni modo se non altro pare che loro qualche 20 milioni sul mercato li possano spendere..noi facciamo la campagna acquisti estiva con 2 milioni o addirittura andando in attivo..ma che parliamo a fare...
Per carità, Mancini è quello che è e pure sto Thoir non è certo un emiro ma noi ormai siamo fuori dal globo, abbiamo la capacità di spesa del sassuolo..


----------



## HipHipZaza (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sono un idiota


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (8 Gennaio 2015)

A mio avviso il migliore colpo di mercato registrato in Serie A. Personalmente non credevo che il Bayern lo cedesse,ma evidentemente quando si hanno troppi campioni, qualche taglio va fatto obbligatoriamente.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Gennaio 2015)

Paradossalmente sono quasi contento.

Magari chi di dovere si sveglia.


----------



## Ian.moone (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Mi farebbe ridere se ora arrivassero 4°. Zero ricavi dall'Europa, costi di questi giocatori (che credo siano investimenti atti a raggiungere solo ed esclusivamente la Champions). Certo, meglio provarci investendo che fare pena come noi, sicuramente.



Prendono 11 milioni dalla vendita di alvarez se il sunderland si salva, 3 da Schelotto,6 da taider e 5 da quell'inutile pereira
Di obbligati hanno solo dodo (pagabile dal 2016 al 2019) e medel (6), ora shaqiri

E non hanno ingaggi assurdi come i nostri, se non vidic


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Gennaio 2015)

Secondo me ha fatto bene a scegliere l'inter invece che il Liverpool.
Bel colpo, c'è solo da applaudire.

Galliani svegliati!


----------



## Heaven (8 Gennaio 2015)

Chapeau, non potevano fare colpo migliore

rosichiamo. Noi Cerci e loro Podolski e Shaqiri


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter mette a segno il secondo colpo di mercato. La società nerazzurra ha trovato l'accordo con il Bayern Monaco per Shaqiri. Lo svizzero si trasferisce a Milano in prestito per 6 mesi più diritto di riscatto obbligatorio al termine della stagione per 15 milioni di euro. Shaqiri a breve partirà per sottoporsi alle visite mediche con il suo nuovo club.



Gran colpo.
Speriamo non facciano nulla per sistemare la difesa,altrimenti sono guai.


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Gennaio 2015)

Il miglior colpo dell'anno per la Serie A.
Può avere un impatto devastante nel nostro campionato.
Per rapporto qualità/prezzo, considerando anche l'età dello svizzero, sulla carta è un capolavoro.
Complimenti all'Inter.



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente sono quasi contento.
> 
> Magari chi di dovere si sveglia.


E' più probabile che Malgioglio diventi etero e sposi Bar Rafaeli entro una settimana.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Gennaio 2015)

*Confermato anche dall'Inter sul profilo ufficiale di Twitter*

C'è da dire che stavolta Di Marzio e Pedullà si sono esposti molto già nei primi giorni di trattative, pensavo (speravo) che scrivessero scemenze.


----------



## aleslash (8 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Confermato anche dall'Inter sul profilo ufficiale di Twitter*
> 
> C'è da dire che stavolta Di Marzio e Pedullà si sono esposti molto già nei primi giorni di trattative, pensavo (speravo) che scrivessero scemenze.



Bel colpo, sono contento per il calcio italiano che finalmente trova un futuro top player


----------



## mr.wolf (8 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter mette a segno il secondo colpo di mercato. La società nerazzurra ha trovato l'accordo con il Bayern Monaco per Shaqiri. Lo svizzero si trasferisce a Milano in prestito per 6 mesi più diritto di riscatto obbligatorio al termine della stagione per 15 milioni di euro. Shaqiri a breve partirà per sottoporsi alle visite mediche con il suo nuovo club.


brutta roba,questo è buono


----------



## Sherlocked (8 Gennaio 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Prendono 11 milioni dalla vendita di alvarez se il sunderland si salva, 3 da Schelotto,6 da taider e 5 da quell'inutile pereira
> Di obbligati hanno solo dodo (pagabile dal 2016 al 2019) e medel (6), ora shaqiri
> 
> E non hanno ingaggi assurdi come i nostri, se non vidic



Si ma in teoria (non ho visto il bilancio) hanno debiti pesantissimi tanto che furono avvertiti dagli organi del fair play finanziario e posti sotto osservazione. Se continuano a non andare in Champions e a spendere queste cifre (non scordiamoci i 15 per hernanes, i 16 per kovacic, per Pereira stesso ne han spesi tipo 9)


----------



## Frikez (8 Gennaio 2015)

Colpaccio, ora vediamo chi cedono a giugno per sistemare i conti


----------



## MissRossonera (8 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Confermato anche dall'Inter sul profilo ufficiale di Twitter*
> 
> C'è da dire che stavolta Di Marzio e Pedullà si sono esposti molto già nei primi giorni di trattative, pensavo (speravo) che scrivessero scemenze.



Non si può dire altro se non complimenti a loro.


----------



## Albijol (8 Gennaio 2015)

Altro che Cerci, questo è forte


----------



## Gas (8 Gennaio 2015)

Fino a pochi giorni fà mi consolavo pensando all'Inter, al fatto che l'Indonesiano non ci volesse metter un soldo e che alla fin fine stavano messi male come noi.
Alcuni amici interisti invece mi parevano fiduciosi, mi dicevano Thoir ha un progetto, vedrai.
Oggi li guardo con Podoski e Shaqiri e mi preoccupo, loro forse hanno un progetto, la cosa certa è che noi non ne abbiamo uno.


----------



## Ian.moone (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Si ma in teoria (non ho visto il bilancio) hanno debiti pesantissimi tanto che furono avvertiti dagli organi del fair play finanziario e posti sotto osservazione. Se continuano a non andare in Champions e a spendere queste cifre (non scordiamoci i 15 per hernanes, i 16 per kovacic, per Pereira stesso ne han spesi tipo 9)



Secondo me il fpf alla fine è un semplice bluff, basta pensare che hanno cacciato mazzarri (3,5 milioni di stipendio) per prendere mancini (4) due giorni dopo l'udienza davanti alla uefa..quindi avranno avuto le loro garanzie e sicurezze, magari l'uefa ha approvato il piano di rientro di thorir (i debiti sono della gestione Moratti)

Inoltre, stanno comprando tutti giocatori in prestito con obbligo di riscatto rateizzato, quindi vanno ad incidere relativamente sul bilancio (e per nulla su quello attuale)


----------



## Sherlocked (8 Gennaio 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Secondo me il fpf alla fine è un semplice bluff, basta pensare che hanno cacciato mazzarri (3,5 milioni di stipendio) per prendere mancini (4) due giorni dopo l'udienza davanti alla uefa..quindi avranno avuto le loro garanzie e sicurezze, magari l'uefa ha approvato il piano di rientro di thorir (i debiti sono della gestione Moratti)
> 
> Inoltre, stanno comprando tutti giocatori in prestito con obbligo di riscatto rateizzato, quindi vanno ad incidere relativamente sul bilancio (e per nulla su quello attuale)


Si però spendi e spendi e poi non arrivi in Champions, si accumulano i debiti, per forza di cose. Che ricavi ha l'inter se non vende giocatori ?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Gennaio 2015)

A sto punto la paura che finiranno sopra di noi e reale.


----------



## malos (8 Gennaio 2015)

Colpaccio.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Si però spendi e spendi e poi non arrivi in Champions, si accumulano i debiti, per forza di cose. Che ricavi ha l'inter se non vende giocatori ?



Se spendono, in Champions ci arrivano facile (non so se già da questa stagione o dalla prossima). Mancini fino ad ora ha dovuto giocare con una rosa costruita in modo pietoso per il 3-5-2 di Mazzarri. Adesso ha i due esterni che gli servivano, quindi sarà tutt'altra storia, se sistemano la difesa (come dicevamo in un altro topic), beh... non vedo quali difficoltà potrebbero incontrare.


----------



## S T B (8 Gennaio 2015)

beati loro... questo è fortissimo.


----------



## Sherlocked (8 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se spendono, in Champions ci arrivano facile (non so se già da questa stagione o dalla prossima). Mancini fino ad ora ha dovuto giocare con una rosa costruita in modo pietoso per il 3-5-2 di Mazzarri. Adesso ha i due esterni che gli servivano, quindi sarà tutt'altra storia, se sistemano la difesa (come dicevamo in un altro topic), beh... non vedo quali difficoltà potrebbero incontrare.



Bè per cominciare il fatto che non so se hanno i soldi per sistemare la difesa, e a centrocampo anche loro hanno 2-3 elementi imbarazzanti. Oltre al fatto che Roma, Juve e Napoli sono sicuramente più atrezzate di loro, a mio parere. Poi l'anno prossimo si vedrà perchè non si rinforzeranno solo loro (non parlo di noi che faremo il solito mercato ridicolo).


----------



## Jino (8 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter mette a segno il secondo colpo di mercato. La società nerazzurra ha trovato l'accordo con il Bayern Monaco per Shaqiri. Lo svizzero si trasferisce a Milano in prestito per 6 mesi più diritto di riscatto obbligatorio al termine della stagione per 15 milioni di euro. Shaqiri a breve partirà per sottoporsi alle visite mediche con il suo nuovo club.



Ovviamente gli acquisti vanno sempre valutati, ma è chiaro che sulla carta sia un colpaccio.


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se spendono, in Champions ci arrivano facile (non so se già da questa stagione o dalla prossima). Mancini fino ad ora ha dovuto giocare con una rosa costruita in modo pietoso per il 3-5-2 di Mazzarri. Adesso ha i due esterni che gli servivano, quindi sarà tutt'altra storia, se sistemano la difesa (come dicevamo in un altro topic), beh... non vedo quali difficoltà potrebbero incontrare.



Se sistemano la difesa già a gennaio possono arrivare terzi già quest'anno. Al momento sono 11°, ma non mi pare che nessuna delle squadre davanti stia viaggiando a chissà quale andatura. 8 punti da recuperare al Napoli (se non sbaglio) sono un'enormità, ma i partenopei sono tutto fuorché una squadra solida. Il 3° posto è apertissimo a qualunque scenario.


----------



## mandraghe (8 Gennaio 2015)

In teoria è un colpaccio...però anche Hernanes sembrava essere chissà cosa e invece...

Inoltre hanno una difesa ridicola...certo se Shaqiri si conferma allora ci superano tranquillamente.

Insomma ci tocca confidare nel genio di Mancini...


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Gennaio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Colpaccio, ora vediamo chi cedono a giugno per sistemare i conti



Venderanno Guarin a qualche pazzo e sistemano il tutto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Gennaio 2015)

Forte è forte, ma quella panzetta...


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Gennaio 2015)

a questi manca solo 1/2 centrali e un centrocampista leader che sappia tenere a bada guarin e kovacic che tatticamente sono poca roba..


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Gennaio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Colpaccio, ora vediamo chi cedono a giugno per sistemare i conti



Icardi al 100 per cento


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Gennaio 2015)

io sono contento quando una società italiana spende, se cresce il livello della serie A ne beneficiano tutti e magari qualcuno vedendo che le rivali si rinforzano magari si da una svegliata..


----------



## smallball (8 Gennaio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Colpaccio, ora vediamo chi cedono a giugno per sistemare i conti



Icardi e Wanda Nara prossimamente su altri lidi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Forte è forte, ma quella panzetta...



sembra piu un effetto strano , altrimenti non mi spiego gli addominali sulla panza


----------



## juventino (8 Gennaio 2015)

Shaqiri-Icardi-Podolski

Mica male.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Gran colpo. A conferma che la maggior parte degli ottimi giocatori va pagata fior di quattrini. E a conferma pure della barzelletta del FPF, dato che l'Inter era sotto osservazione per i debiti mastodontici.



Parole da scolpire nella pietra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Se sistemano la difesa già a gennaio possono arrivare terzi già quest'anno. Al momento sono 11°, ma non mi pare che nessuna delle squadre davanti stia viaggiando a chissà quale andatura. 8 punti da recuperare al Napoli (se non sbaglio) sono un'enormità, ma i partenopei sono tutto fuorché una squadra solida. Il 3° posto è apertissimo a qualunque scenario.


Difficile mettano a posto pure la difesa. Credo che l'Inter potrà parlare di terzo posto soltanto l'anno prossimo, considerato anche che Mancini ha preso una squadra in corsa e non è riuscito ancora ad imprimere le sue idee tattiche.


----------



## Dany20 (8 Gennaio 2015)

Colpaccio ma devono intervenire in difesa.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Gennaio 2015)

secondo me questo è forte forte... bravi loro
se l'avessimo preso noi però saremmo qui a dire "è uno scarto del bayern" oppure "ci serviva un centrocampista"


----------



## Butcher (8 Gennaio 2015)

Sto rosicando un po'.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> secondo me questo è forte forte... bravi loro
> se l'avessimo preso noi però saremmo qui a dire "è uno scarto del bayern" oppure "ci serviva un centrocampista"



Ma se è da quest'estate che tutti qui speravano in Shaqiri.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Sto rosicando un po'.


Io rosico da quando hanno cambiato proprietà. Certo, nel mentre non hanno vinto le Champions League, però sono diverse spanne davanti a noi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Gennaio 2015)

Grandissimo colpo, complimenti

E noi prendiamo Cerci


----------



## pennyhill (8 Gennaio 2015)

Mettiamo prendano anche Diarra, da svincolato con contratto fino a giugno. Con Podolski che arriva in prestito oneroso, sempre fino a giugno e Shaqiri in prestito gratuito. Sono operazioni così drammatiche per il FPF?


----------



## The Ripper (8 Gennaio 2015)

Grandissimo colpo. Rosico come un dannato.


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io rosico da quando hanno cambiato proprietà. Certo, nel mentre non hanno vinto le Champions League, però sono diverse spanne davanti a noi.



Qui si prende in giro il filippino, che intanto sta cercando di risanare una società che era al lastrico e sta iniziando anche ad investire sui giocatori. Io ho sempre detto che secondo me Thohir un progetto l'aveva eccome.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Gennaio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Qui si prende in giro il filippino, che intanto sta cercando di risanare una società che era sul lastrico e sta iniziando anche ad investire sui giocatori. Io ho sempre detto che secondo me Thohir un progetto l'aveva eccome.



.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter mette a segno il secondo colpo di mercato. La società nerazzurra ha trovato l'accordo con il Bayern Monaco per Shaqiri. Lo svizzero si trasferisce a Milano in prestito per 6 mesi più diritto di riscatto obbligatorio al termine della stagione per 15 milioni di euro. Shaqiri a breve partirà per sottoporsi alle visite mediche con il suo nuovo club.



Alla fine il prezzo è buono per un ottimo elemento come lui. Ma poi Thohir non sta facendo nulla di trascendentale. Fa cose normalissime per un club di buon livello. E' l'immobilismo feroce dell'Altissimo a far sembrare tutti degli sceicchi in calore.


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Alla fine il prezzo è buono per un ottimo elemento come lui. Ma poi Thohir non sta facendo nulla di trascendentale. Fa cose normalissime per un club di buon livello. E' l'immobilismo feroce dell'Altissimo a far sembrare tutti degli sceicchi in calore.



Ah beh, quello è sicuro. Ma non capivo perché tutti prendessero in giro Thohir, se l'Inter era (è) in condizioni economiche drammatiche la colpa non era mica la sua. Di certo c'è che anche il Carpi ha un budget di mercato superiore al nostro.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Gennaio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ah beh, quello è sicuro. Ma non capivo perché tutti prendessero in giro Thohir, se l'Inter era (è) in condizioni economiche drammatiche la colpa non era mica la sua. Di certo c'è che anche il Carpi ha un budget di mercato superiore al nostro.



Se paghi gli ingaggi che ha il Milan, dovendo anche percorrere la strada dell'autofinanziamento, è logico che poi non ci sia un euro per il mercato. L'Altissimo è un problema, ma l'antennista non è da meno.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Gennaio 2015)

Comunque al momento con Vidal e Tevez è il giocatore più forte della Serie A probabilmente.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Comunque al momento con Vidal e Tevez è il giocatore più forte della Serie A probabilmente.



Pogba, Strootman, Pjianic, Callejon e Higuain......... 
E Menez, almeno ora, è altrettanto decisivo.


----------



## Hammer (8 Gennaio 2015)

Grandissimo colpo a prezzo ridicolo. C'è solo da imparare.

A giugno con buona probabilità venderanno Icardi, quindi un buon giocatore rimpiazzato per un potenziale crack della Serie A. Una gestione perfetta.


----------



## Love (8 Gennaio 2015)

mi rincuora solo che essendo stato pagato 17 mln non sarebbe mai potuto venire da noi...gran bell acquisto...complimenti...


----------



## 666psycho (8 Gennaio 2015)

probabilmente con questo acquisto e forse altri l'inter finirà davanti a noi... possiamo definitivamente dire addio al terzo posto... é stato bello crederci per un istante...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Qui si prende in giro il filippino, che intanto sta cercando di risanare una società che era al lastrico e sta iniziando anche ad investire sui giocatori. *Io ho sempre detto che secondo me Thohir un progetto l'aveva eccome*.


Siamo tra i pochissimi. Io sono convinto che Thohir abbia un progetto, nonostante le tante prese in giro che si è beccato il filippino ma nessuno mi ha ancora spiegato perché questo sciocco avrebbe buttato 500 e passa milioni di euro, così. Il progetto è a lungo, lunghissimo termine e si basa su un piano di riassestamento economico e di lenta crescita sportiva ma intanto non si lesina sui giocatori se necessario. Siamo noi che siamo allo sbando più totale e ad un punto morto.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter mette a segno il secondo colpo di mercato. La società nerazzurra ha trovato l'accordo con il Bayern Monaco per Shaqiri. Lo svizzero si trasferisce a Milano in prestito per 6 mesi più diritto di riscatto obbligatorio al termine della stagione per 15 milioni di euro. Shaqiri a breve partirà per sottoporsi alle visite mediche con il suo nuovo club.



colpaccio, complimenti a loro, altro che cerci.


----------



## Renegade (8 Gennaio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> colpaccio, complimenti a loro, altro che cerci.



Esattamente. Chi dice che Shaqiri deve dimostrare ancora tanto o che non è nulla di che rosica un pochino. Stavolta va riconosciuto all'Inter di aver fatto un ottimo lavoro.

La differenza è qui. Loro vogliono tornare grandi e si stanno applicando. Hanno preso un allenatore vero e con un minimo di appeal internazionale, che si fa rispettare dai propri giocatori ed avanza pretese. Hanno una società che spende e che si sta mobilitando per attuare i colpi necessari a ritornare nell'Elite.

Noi invece viviamo nell'immobilismo e non facciamo nulla per migliorare. Ci va bene così. Anzi, a tratti peggioriamo pure ogni giorno di più.


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2015)

Mancini è un allenatore tutt'altro che trascendentale. Però è uno che sa come funziona. Ad ogni intervista dice:"Si vince solo con i grandi giocatori".

Il nostro, invece, pensa alle diete.


----------



## Renegade (8 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mancini è un allenatore tutt'altro che trascendentale. Però è uno che sa come funziona. Ad ogni intervista dice:"Si vince solo con i grandi giocatori".
> 
> Il nostro, invece, pensa alle diete.



A parte ciò se hai notato da quando è arrivato ha parlato spudoratamente di mercato ad ogni intervista o segmento pubblico. Lanciando anche frecciate alla società. E si è sempre comportato in modo furioso e schifato al tempo stesso, chiedendosi come si possano fare richieste di piazzamenti alti senza comprare i calciatori necessari.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Gennaio 2015)

Questi si che è forte altroché .... Noi corriamo dietro a quel cesso di destro ...

Complimenti all Inter ..


----------



## gabuz (9 Gennaio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> colpaccio, complimenti a loro, altro che cerci.



Cerci è arrivato 0 euro, Shaqiri sarebbe costato. Il discorso è sempre quello...


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Siamo tra i pochissimi. Io sono convinto che Thohir abbia un progetto, nonostante le tante prese in giro che si è beccato il filippino ma nessuno mi ha ancora spiegato perché questo sciocco avrebbe buttato 500 e passa milioni di euro, così. Il progetto è a lungo, lunghissimo termine e si basa su un piano di riassestamento economico e di lenta crescita sportiva ma intanto non si lesina sui giocatori se necessario. Siamo noi che siamo allo sbando più totale e ad un punto morto.



Gli interisti dovrebbero essere grati a Thohir perché l'Inter con Moratti avrebbe fatto una brutta fine.
Ha rilevato la società e si è accollato i debiti, non ha niente da fare che buttare 500 milioni dalla finestra 
Il fatto che non sia uno sceicco che spende e spande non significa che Thohir non sia una persona seria e non abbia un progetto.
All'inizio c'è stato molto pregiudizio (stupido) legato alle sue origini, si fosse presentato un Ferrero (non il cinematografo) di turno nessuno avrebbe mai fatto battute squallide (e qui mi riferisco al Ferrero della Samp).
Se l'Inter di Thohir sarà più o meno vincente ci vogliono altri 3/4 anni per iniziare a vedere i frutti e a trarre i primi giudizi, ma per il momento a mio avviso l'indonesiano è stato impeccabile.
Allo stato delle cose, senza tirare in ballo il passato, Thohir batte Berlusconi 10-0.



Admin ha scritto:


> Mancini è un allenatore tutt'altro che trascendentale. Però è uno che sa come funziona. Ad ogni intervista dice:"Si vince solo con i grandi giocatori".
> 
> Il nostro, invece, pensa alle diete.


A mio avviso Mancini è uno degli allenatori più sopravvalutati che ci siano assieme a Benitez.
Lo jesino però ha un appeal e una credibilità anche per i giocatori delle altre squadre che un Mazzarri non ha e non avrà mai. Credi che con Mazzarri sarebbero arrivati Podolski (che non mi fa impazzire) e Shaqiri (un mio pupillo dalle prime apparizioni col Basilea)? Mai nella vita.
Lo status di un allenatore conta anche in sede di campagna acquisti, questo spesso lo si sottovaluta, partendo dal presupposto che col nostro budget a disposizione potremmo avere sulla panchina anche Ancelotti o Mourinho che non cambierebbe niente.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Comunque è arrivato in prestito gratuito con diritto (formale) di acquisto. Credo poi ci sia qualche carta privata che indichi l'obbligo di riscatto, ma al momento non hanno sborsato un euro per il ragazzo. Direi una gran bella operazione.


----------



## Ian.moone (9 Gennaio 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Cerci è arrivato 0 euro, Shaqiri sarebbe costato. Il discorso è sempre quello...



È arrivato considerando il costo di torres (16 milioni), non 0 euro
In più nel 2016, se lo vogliamo, dobbiamo un minimo pagarlo (7/8?)


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque è arrivato in prestito gratuito con diritto (formale) di acquisto. Credo poi ci sia qualche carta privata che indichi l'obbligo di riscatto, ma al momento non hanno sborsato un euro per il ragazzo. Direi una gran bella operazione.



L'obbligo di riscatto,se non erro,non può essere messo a contratto ma è un accordo sulla parola (vedi caso Milan-Amantino Mancini)


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> L'obbligo di riscatto,se non erro,non può essere messo a contratto ma è un accordo sulla parola (vedi caso Milan-Amantino Mancini)



Si si, è quello che volevo dire. Hanno qualche carta privata che indichi l'obbligo, che non è contemplato dal punto di vista formale.


----------



## gabuz (9 Gennaio 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> È arrivato considerando il costo di torres (16 milioni), non 0 euro
> In più nel 2016, se lo vogliamo, dobbiamo un minimo pagarlo (7/8?)



Retribuzioni e cartellini contabilmente sono due spese differenti, non le puoi mettere nello stesso cassetto.

Per i cartellini Torres e Cerci sono costati 0, Shaqiri almeno 15. La differenza sta lì. Anche se l'avessimo voluto (che è tutto da dimostrare, ma parliamo per ipotesi) il dubbio non si sarebbe nemmeno posto a quelle condizioni per come siamo messi noi.


----------



## gabuz (9 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> L'obbligo di riscatto,se non erro,non può essere messo a contratto ma è un accordo sulla parola (vedi caso Milan-Amantino Mancini)



Se relativo ad un tot di presenze sì, vedi Aquilani-Liverpool, Dodò-Inter


----------



## Ian.moone (9 Gennaio 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Retribuzioni e cartellini contabilmente sono due spese differenti, non le puoi mettere nello stesso cassetto.
> 
> Per i cartellini Torres e Cerci sono costati 0, Shaqiri almeno 15. La differenza sta lì. Anche se l'avessimo voluto (che è tutto da dimostrare, ma parliamo per ipotesi) il dubbio non si sarebbe nemmeno posto a quelle condizioni per come siamo messi noi.



Ovvio, ma sempre soldi che investi sono, non è che gli stipendi li dai in noccioline
ed è quello che non capiscono, abbiamo un monte ingaggio elevato per strapagare dei mediocri, quando potremmo puntare su giovani con uno stipendio della metà della metà dei vari muntari/mexes/essien e compagnia

Tanto per la cronaca, abbiamo quasi lo stesso monte ingaggio della Roma, ma siamo infinitamente inferiori a loro; abbiamo il monte ingaggio di 25 milioni superiore al Napoli che ci finisce davanti da anni; e davanti all'Inter..

Quindi evidentemente questa strategia (del quazzo) non ripaga


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Gennaio 2015)

*L'Inter oggi ha comunicato che Xherdan Shaqiri ha siglato un accordo fino al 30 giugno 2019 con il club nerazzurro.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Gli interisti dovrebbero essere grati a Thohir perché l'Inter con Moratti avrebbe fatto una brutta fine.
> Ha rilevato la società e si è accollato i debiti, non ha niente da fare che buttare 500 milioni dalla finestra
> Il fatto che non sia uno sceicco che spende e spande non significa che Thohir non sia una persona seria e non abbia un progetto.
> All'inizio c'è stato molto pregiudizio (stupido) legato alle sue origini, si fosse presentato un Ferrero (non il cinematografo) di turno nessuno avrebbe mai fatto battute squallide (e qui mi riferisco al Ferrero della Samp).
> ...


Io penso sia sufficiente dire che il nostro presidente è ancora lo stesso che faceva parte del gruppo delle sette sorelle, gli altri presidenti son cambiati tutti, a parte la gestione Agnelli che continua ancora alla Juventus ma con la stessa fame e voglia di prima.


----------

